

Hands On: Microsoft Office Finally Gets Serious About the Cloud - teamonkey
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/07/first-look-at-microsoft-office-2013-and-office-365-going-to-the-cloud/

======
nailer
The title is misleading. This isn't a cloud app. The current Office 365
Preview is a desktop app with cloud syncing, that requires WIndows 7 or 8.
Reference:
[http://www.microsoft.com/office/preview/en/office-365-enterp...](http://www.microsoft.com/office/preview/en/office-365-enterprise)

* No iPad / Android tablet

* No access where you want without a lengthy installation

* No live collaboration.

It's just the same old office with Cloud lip service via a dropbox like
service. Not sure why Wired thinks that's 'serious about the cloud'.

MS should just buy Zoho already.

~~~
bonaldi
Office 365 runs in a browser. I'm not sure why they're not highlighting that
on the page you link, but I assume it's because they're also punting OFfice on
Demand (citrix-style streaming)

~~~
nailer
Yes, but it requires Windows 7 or 8 ,defeating the purpose. Just like the
current Office 365.

------
stephengillie
Ars Technica article discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4252051>

